

Mark the Spot: Tell AT&T where the iPhone sucks - novicecoder
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/12/07/mark-the-spot-tell-att-where-the-iphone-sucks/

======
Entlin
This is completely unnecessary. AT&T already has a very good idea where calls
are dropped by looking through their logfiles. Plus, these logfiles encompass
every phone, not just the iPhone. Plus, these logfiles reach back to 10+
years.

And, 1 incident amounts to nothing. As a cell network, you want lots and lots
of data before you add a new tower. The iPhone app is unlikely to give you
that data. But your logfile give it to you, and have for many years already.

This is like a city adding push buttons at signaled pedestrian crossings
without connecting them: a band-aid, created to make them look active witout
fixing anything.

~~~
ShabbyDoo
Perhaps the value is that AT&T can be shamed into fixing its network by
publishing info on chronically bad areas. Of course they know where they have
issues, but there's no way to show the public how inattentive they're being
without independent data.

------
wglb
This is a cool idea--crowdsourcing weak spots. So if you are disconnected, how
does the iphone send this info off? Presumably stores it for later?

